# Holes in Oboe Covers



## Enthalpy

Hi everyone,

many oboes (but not all) have tiny holes in their covers. Not only at 1L, rather at six fingers.

Do the holes *serve to some playing technique?*

Or do they have a publicly known *acoustical purpose?*

Thank you!


----------

